# 3/31/14 Shiloh Update



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For those that aren't on FB or missed this update on FB. Not as good as we had hoped.

Shiloh update: All the blood work is in. He's protein has increased, not to the normal levels, yet. His red and white cells have gotten worse. Everything indicated an inflammation and infection. But where?? I'll be picking up additional antibiotic this evening. Shiloh has been enjoying a little swimming every other day to help build his muscles. He is walking around more and the wind is no longer and issue when he goes out for potty breaks.

Continuing prayers and positive healing energy for this special baby. We need to find out about the inflammation/infection and try to get him on the way to complete recovery.rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What does it mean that "his red & white cells have gotten worse?" Are they lower or higher than should be? Did he get any cortisone before the blood tests were made?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll continue to keep him in my prayers.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Wish we knew more.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> What does it mean that "his red & white cells have gotten worse?" Are they lower or higher than should be? Did he get any cortisone before the blood tests were made?


Sandi -- don't know the answer. This is directly from Monica's post.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Praying for you Shiloh, feel better soon XO


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the update. We are still praying. Shiloh Baby, please know that there are MANY people praying for you. We are all pulling for you. PLEASE get well soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless his heart! I hope he knows how many people love him!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey little fella...we are praying for you and hope that tomorrow finds you feeling better. And hope that they find out where the infection is coming from and that the new antibiotics will help clear things up for Shiloh.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Continue to hope and pray for this little one.....


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just to clarify the lab results on Shiloh. His Red blood cells (RBC) are low and that means he is anemia and losing blood somewhere. 
His White blood cells (WBC) are quite high and that indicates an infection in his body.
He has been on antibiotics since the first day and they keep changing them, hoping to find the right one to clear up what is going on.
This is the same results that a person or cat, dog would have if they had leukemia, but that has been checked and he doesn't have it.
The fact that he had pus (sorry for the blunt description) running from his mouth and nose , when Monica picked him up, he had a bad infection somewhere. 
He does need a dental, but his condition is too fragile still. 
We keep hoping to build him up, so those teeth can be removed, if they are bad. 
Keep the prayers and thoughts coming for this little one. Would feel better if the blood would show a little improvement.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- thanks for the clarification, although it sounds bad. Of course, we're all praying for this special little boy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Edie, i am assuming exrays were made of chest & abdomen to rule out tumors?
Was blood tested for TBD? What about IMHA?
Just trying to think w/you. I know you are doing everything humanly possible. 
Prayers continuing.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> What does it mean that "his red & white cells have gotten worse?" Are they lower or higher than should be? Did he get any cortisone before the blood tests were made?


Sandi, I believe infection is indicated by a rise in WBC. I'm not sure of the RBC, but we do have some trained medical professionals on here!
We are all rooting for Shiloh to beat whatever this is that is keeping him down. :wub:
Oops! Now I see Edie already answered that!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I understand that he probably has an infection---this was addressing the anemia. It may be more than one thing going at the same time. The infection may be as simple as "bad teeth" and I also understand that he isn't stable enough to take those out yet. There are many different causes of anemia.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Shiloh, sweet little boy, we all want you to get better. We look forward to you bouncing around and getting to be a happy boy. Keep fighting.


----------

